# 2ww - Bloating and Back Pain



## therulerette15 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi All

I had ET on Friday (9th Oct).  I was still a little swollen from the EC but thought it would wear off.  I'm now 4 days into my 2ww and i'm always bloated (at least I think that's what it is . . . I can't still be swollen can I?) and I wake up really early with back ache.  I can't get comfortable so I just end up getting out of bed and reading downstairs for a bit until it wears off so I can go back to bed again for a couple of hours.

Anyone else experiencing the same symptoms and any suggestions on possible solutions.

Anything would be much obliged x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

The progesterone support can cause all sorts of horrible side effects, including bloating & achiness...here's just some of them..

headache 
breast tenderness or pain 
upset stomach and/or vomiting and nausea
diarrhea and/or constipation
bloatedness
windiness
urinary problems
tiredness 
muscle, joint, or bone pain 
mood swings/irritability/excessive worrying 
sneezing/coughing/runny nose 
vaginal discharge/increase in cervical mucus
PMS like symptoms


When did you have EC ?  How many follicles did you have and eggs collected ?  How many embryos did you have transferred ?

Try to ensure you drink plenty of fluids, especially water, as the empty follies keep filling with fluid and you need to ensure you flush them clear.  Drinking peppermint tea/cordial can help ease the bloatedness a little.

If you're really in pain or uncomfortable then perhaps give your clinic a call for their advise and reassurance but unfortunately after all the drugs, the EC and ET procedures, the HCG trigger injection before EC and then the progesterone support during 2ww, it can take it's toll on our bodies and cause all manner of side effects and symptoms and make us tired and uncomfortable......but hopefully it will all be for a very good reason when get BFP 

Good luck  
Natasha


----------



## therulerette15 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for that . . . i'm glad it's not just me.

EC was on Tuesday (6th Oct), 19 eggs were collected and 2 embryo's were transferred.

Constipation is also another problem.  It worries me going to the toilet.  I know that's probably stupid but being my first time i'm unsure about how sensitive the eggs are!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

If you had 19 eggs collected, do you know how many follicles you actually had ?

You must make sure you keep the fluids up....as you had quite a lot of eggs collected then you need to drink at least 2-3 litres of water a day.  Also keep your protein levels up, drinking milk, eating chicken etc.  You could also add in some isotonic drinks such as Lucozade as these can help prevent OHSS....I'm not saying you've got OHSS but when you have alot of eggs collected then usually means you've had a fair number of follicles so risks increase...so you just need to take all the precautions (I've been at risk a few times but luckily never got full blown)  You could also try some of those yoghurts and drinks for bloatedness like Activia.
If you're suffering from constipation then try eating/drinking bananas, apple juice, prunes (although I can't stand prunes, yuk !) figs, rhubarb and other things with higher fibre content...if it's really bad then visit your local pharmacist and explain the meds you're on, that you may be pg and they should be able to provide you with something like a natural senna....but try things in your diet first

I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry....your embryos are completely safe inside your womb and no amount of coughing, sneezing, pushing, peeing, laughing etc will dislodge them.  Think of your womb like a deflated balloon and the inside womb lining like a jam sandwich....and your embies like microscopic grains of sticky rice.....although they can move to implant, they don't literally float about....they're pretty safe in there 

When is your OTD (official test day) ?
Fingers crossed for you 
Take care
Natasha


----------

